# Is this the real deal?



## Bicycle Belle (Sep 7, 2012)

Aside from the absurd shipping cost, someone could get a nice deal.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1928-Lindy-...646?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item416a8cc90e


----------



## bike (Sep 7, 2012)

*prob real*

but the most desirable one is older "round" tank and has many unique parts.


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 7, 2012)

I don't know how many models Shelby designated for the Lindy, but here's a one owner real deal that brought $5K at Copake last year.  http://copakeauction.auctionflex.co...keyword=lindy&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=1&lang=En


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 7, 2012)

I believe there were three models: camelback for sure, cigar tank type for sure, and I believe a regular tool box type tank like on ebay.  Front fork, frame, chainring, stem, handlebars, head badge all look like the real deal per some pics of unrestored originals I have.  It is missing fenders, truss rods, Lindy airplane on front fender which is reproduced, and original tool bag.  Pretty sure they all came with a rack of which this was one of the 2 varieties.  Most of these had Lindy script on the tank this one appears to have some other design possibly but that is the only callout that doesn't look correct and it's really hard to see.

It is a really rare bike if authentic & appears to be to me & should command $1000's but tough economy right now.  One I plan to watch.  Thanks Belle for posting this one!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rust_Trader (Sep 7, 2012)

Can someone please post pictures of a complete one. And doesn't anyone have fenders and truss rods for this bike?

Thanks


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 7, 2012)

Greens07 said:


> Can someone please post pictures of a complete one. And doesn't anyone have fenders and truss rods for this bike?
> 
> Thanks




See partial brochure Scott McCaskey posted as last post in thread at:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?25058-Shelby-Whippet


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 7, 2012)

Bicycle Belle said:


> Aside from the absurd shipping cost, someone could get a nice deal.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1928-Lindy-...646?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item416a8cc90e




Belle,

The brochure shows a girls model as well.


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 7, 2012)

Greens07 said:


> Can someone please post pictures of a complete one. And doesn't anyone have fenders and truss rods for this bike?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 7, 2012)

*listing ended early*

"This Buy It Now listing has ended." Sold for:US $1,300.00 [ 1 bid ]


----------



## schwinnja (Sep 7, 2012)

Gary Mc said:


> "This Buy It Now listing has ended." Sold for:US $1,300.00 [ 1 bid ]




Buyer appears to be the infamous greens07.
Check this thread:
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?32021-Shelby-motorbike-help-and-WTB-parts


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 7, 2012)

schwinnja said:


> Buyer appears to be the infamous greens07.
> Check this thread:
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?32021-Shelby-motorbike-help-and-WTB-parts




It is definitely the same bike and this is the same pic used on ebay.  I saved a copy to my hard drive before pics disappeared from the ebay ad.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Sep 7, 2012)

Gary Mc said:


> It is definitely the same bike and this is the same pic used on ebay.  I saved a copy to my hard drive before pics disappeared from the ebay ad.




Yeah that's the bike, I made a deal with the seller last night and today was finalized.


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 7, 2012)

Greens07 said:


> Yeah that's the bike, I made a deal with the seller last night and today was finalized.




Greens07,  Congratulations on getting a great very rare bike.  Hope you plan to restore this one to it's former glory as it appears to be a jewel in the rough only missing a few parts.  Would love to see some close-up pics of what's left of the tank decals.  Thanks. - Gary


----------



## Rust_Trader (Sep 7, 2012)

Gary Mc said:


> Greens07,  Congratulations on getting a great very rare bike.  Hope you plan to restore this one to it's former glory as it appears to be a jewel in the rough only missing a few parts.  Would love to see some close-up pics of what's left of the tank decals.  Thanks. - Gary





Will post pictures tomorrow or Monday, will stay as is with added parts.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Sep 9, 2012)

Gary Mc said:


> "This Buy It Now listing has ended." Sold for:US $1,300.00 [ 1 bid ]






$1300 shipped- with Sunday delivery and delivered complete. Nice


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 11, 2012)

Is that how it was packaged for delivery???


----------



## abe lugo (Sep 11, 2012)

*awesome packaging*

I just shipped a bike, it might have survived had I packed it like that!
Naw, but that is a weird way to ship a bike.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Sep 11, 2012)

Yeah but it was delivered by a private shipping company. Really good way to ship items but I can imagine how expensive it gets.


----------



## Luckykat32 (Sep 13, 2012)

All the catalogs I've seen show 1931 as the last year of production...so I dont think they made a balloon tire bike.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Sep 13, 2012)

Luckykat32 said:


> All the catalogs I've seen show 1931 as the last year of production...so I dont think they made a balloon tire bike.




Jerry Peters gave me great info on this bike. 

It is real.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 13, 2012)

Luckykat32 said:


> All the catalogs I've seen show 1931 as the last year of production...so I dont think they made a balloon tire bike.




so what's this?

http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle936

Chris


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 13, 2012)

Luckykat32 said:


> All the catalogs I've seen show 1931 as the last year of production...so I dont think they made a balloon tire bike.




They actually made them from 1928 through at least 1937 (I think I have heard 1938 was the last year) although the bike changed styles along the way:  

1937 Shelby Lindy Airflo at Dave's Vintage Bicycles, http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle936/picture3514


----------



## Luckykat32 (Sep 5, 2013)

*Bringin' up the past...*

Real bikes are great to see, but obviously badges can be moved...who has a catalog picture of a LINDY bike made after 1931?


----------

